# Vbscript, drive letter script :)



## mad_hippie75 (May 8, 2008)

Vbscript drive letter script 
________________________________________
Hi all.
could someone please help me out with a script that,
a, asks for a drive letter
b, displays the type of drive, (the one youve picked in a)
c, displays its state (ready or not ready)
d, displays its serial no.
e, if no drive letter is entered or u hit esc or cancel the script should exit , saying no drive letter was entered.


I have looked everywhere for a script like this but haven’t found any.
many thx in advance


----------

